# New Camera....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

and Houdini was my test subject. Here are a few pictures:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful pictures of a very handsome Houdini!!! I love his expression in the last pic.....

So, what camera did you go with?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picutres, love your test subject Houndi. He's a beautiful Sugar faced red boy, my kind of guy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I went with another Canon(T2i), since I already has lens.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Really nice pics<:









Love this picture - a tennis ball on every side keeps a good dog happy.  



And I'm so jealous of all of these new cameras... if it weren't for me saving up/paying down for a new computer, I would totally be getting one too. I love the vivid colors.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pictures! What a handsome boy!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Loverly. What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Canon T2i, already had lens so stayed with Canon.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Great pictures...he has a very kind and wise face.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks, he is very easy going and a easy subject to photograph.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Laurie said:


> Wonderful pictures of a very handsome Houdini!!! I love his expression in the last pic.


Thats his normal expression pretty much all the time....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy new camera Mary, you got some nice shots already with it !!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

davebeech said:


> Happy new camera Mary, you got some nice shots already with it !!


Thanks Dave, how is Tom doing?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Thanks Dave, how is Tom doing?


thanks for asking Mary, you may not know but Tom was diagnosed with epilepsy a couple of years ago now and at the moment he is having a cluster of fits every other month, he's on meds and the last episode he had 7 fits over 3 days. Other than that he's fine


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hootie is a great subject for you new camera. Hope this means we will be getting lots more pictures of the MO crew.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hootie*

HOOTIE is one gorgeous boy and will always be close to all of our hearts, Mary!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting your new camera... Nice choice, you'll get a lot of great shots from it...
Beautiful shots of Houdini already, and hope to see many, many many more...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Houdini absolutely takes my breath away. What a beautiful boy. I'm so very sorry to read that you're having to send him to the bridge tomorrow. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers at this tragic time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love that boy! He looks so wise, like the world has no secrets from him!


----------

